# Help needed with 150 yr old quilt



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a very old quilt in very poor condition, although a few of the squares are salvageable.

My grandmother was born in 1888, this quilt was her mothers so it may be older than 150 years old. The history is that the cotton was grown on her farm and the whole quilt was made there by her mother.

I would like to take it apart and salvage at least one square, putting it behind glass in a frame. _I don't know how to start. How to mount it or anything. How would I bind the square off - or should I? I don't even know all the questions I should be asking....._

If anyone can assist me or head me in the right direction, it sure would be appreciated.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are cleaning products especially for antique quilts.
Restoration Fabric Restorer

You need to visit with an archivist about the materials used to frame your piece. The little that I know is that you need acid free back board and matting.

I would not bind the edges.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Curious, what is the batting like in that quilt? I am asking because I know of two similar quilts that are very torn apart, but still well loved and used by their owner. I think the older one he said is around 140 years old.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The batting looks to be some sort of cotton. When I pull it apart it separates like a cotton ball.

I have an other unfished quilt from 1932 - the batting is flannel sheeting. The top is satin with french knot flowers using silk embroidery yarn.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wolf mom said:


> The batting looks to be some sort of cotton. When I pull it apart it separates like a cotton ball.
> 
> I have an other unfished quilt from 1932 - the batting is flannel sheeting. The top is satin with french knot flowers using silk embroidery yarn.


Batting on the old quilt my buddy has is the same strange cotton stuff. Like it isn't really woven cotton. The quilt has been washed a gazillion times and the batting always shows up in the washer in little chunks and strips


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is likely natural cotton, picked by someone in the family, cleaned, carded, and spread out on the backing. The top would be placed over it, then the actual quilting done by family and friends.


----------



## Mars Hill Homeschool (Jun 9, 2020)

I am so glad that you asked this question! I have an old quilt -- well, it is rather young compared to yours! My step-grandmother made it "when [she] was just coming up". Somewhere, I have a sheet of paper on which she hand-wrote the story of that quilt for me. In it, she explains the process of batting the cotton. If I find it anytime soon (as in, before this thread fades from my memory into some dark corner of my brain), I'll type it out for y'all! 

I, too, wish to preserve some piece of this quilt for posterity, so am interested to hear what you come up with!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is likely natural cotton, picked by someone in the family, cleaned, carded, and spread out on the backing. The top would be placed over it, then the actual quilting done by family and friends.


Thanks for confirming what I was thinking, Alice.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Sure wish I had a way to rework the poor ancient quilts. I just dont see how that is possible, though. They were too well loved to be in repairable shape. Patching up some squares and preserving those is probably doable though. Have you given any thought to using a square and reworking it in a brand new quilt? Even a blanket with a quilt square in the middle would be really meaningful.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion, RJ2019. The quilt is in terrible condition and I believe the fabric is too frail to be put into another quilt. Hence, the framing of one square. 
I really am not a quilter, although I am saving old velvet to make a crazy quilt for my daughter when I get to the point where I am not very active. I also plan on finishing the satin quilt with french knots I mentioned in an earlier post. I do like embroidery work.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was given a civil war era handstitched quilt in surprisingly good condition. It is worn on the binding and someone used a sewing machine to reinforce it in one area. It was being used for a dog blanket. I have to look up how to work on it but will carefully remove the machine stitching and clean it. I think framing a square is a lovely idea for yours! If it cant be saved then thats a sweet way to create a keepsake using it for a wall decor.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

It can be done. But it takes time and patience.
I am repairing one now from early 1880's.
If you repair the quilt what are you going to use as new batting.
I have several older blocks under glass in picture frames .
They decorate my living room, sewing area.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been reading this thread with interest too. I have a sampler precious to me, from the late 1930's so not nearly as old as these quilts, but old enough that I want to have it mounted safely. I contacted our local textiles guild for advice and they had some: store the sampler flat, wrapped with acid free tissue or plain white 100% cotton, and take it to a place that has experience mounting textiles. They gave me a list of suggested places too. I would imagine that any textiles association in your area would offer a wealth of advice. I do love your idea of framing a square or two,so that the hard work and memories in that quilt can be enjoyed longer.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Mars Hill Homeschool said:


> I am so glad that you asked this question! I have an old quilt -- well, it is rather young compared to yours! My step-grandmother made it "when [she] was just coming up". Somewhere, I have a sheet of paper on which she hand-wrote the story of that quilt for me. In it, she explains the process of batting the cotton. If I find it anytime soon (as in, before this thread fades from my memory into some dark corner of my brain), I'll type it out for y'all!
> 
> I, too, wish to preserve some piece of this quilt for posterity, so am interested to hear what you come up with!


Saw they use bridal netting over the top to hold things together


----------

